# Tulse Hill Forum Administrator Required



## TulseHillForum (Oct 3, 2011)

Tulse Hill Forum has funding for a freelance Administrator for a period of six months, starting as soon as possible. The role is likely to involve:

- Working closely with the Steering Group to draw up meeting agendas and reports
- Booking meeting venues and refreshments 
- Keeping membership records up to date, guaranteeing their integrity, storing data securely and carrying out backup regularly
- Helping to maintain a simple website carrying details of the Tulse Hill Forum, its meetings, news and links to community information
- Taking minutes of meetings (approximately one per month including an Annual General Meeting)
- Circulating meeting agendas, minutes and other papers
- Inviting guests to meetings 
- Obtaining public liability insurance cover for the Forum
- Managing the database, website and documents in a manner that they could be handed over to a new co-ordinator smoothly should the need arise

The successful candidate will have suitable computer equipment to enable them to carry out the role, access to the internet and Microsoft Excel and Word.   He/she will have to demonstrate experience in:

- An administrative role and working independently
- Taking accurate, comprehensive and concise minutes
- Managing a contact list/database
- Publicity/communications

Local knowledge of the Tulse Hill Area and a commitment to involving all sections of the community in consultation and events would be an advantage.

The hours required will vary from week to week; as the Tulse Hill Forum is still in its development phase.  It is anticipated that payment would be monthly on receipt of an invoice detailing the work undertaken, paid at an hourly rate of £10.

Interested candidates should apply with a CV and covering letter to:

Sarah Coyte, 
3rd Floor, 
Phoenix House, 
10 Wandsworth Road, 
London 
SW8 2LL 

or scoyte@lambeth.gov.uk 

NO LATER THAN 5PM ON FRIDAY 14th OCTOBER 2011

Subject to satisfactory performance and further funding, the role may be extended.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 3, 2011)

I do hope you have cleared this with the editor and or mods. This is a no advertising site, or have you never been here before at all?


----------



## TulseHillForum (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for alerting. Did search through terms and conditions first but cannot easily see this. Please could  a formum moderator or editor please take a look at this thread.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll move it to the Brixton Noticeboard where it is more appropriate.


----------



## TulseHillForum (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Editor for you kind help, and so swiftly


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2011)

A whole £10 an hour, work with Lambeth Council, pay your own overheads, and make sure your job can be handed over to someone else "smoothly should the need arise". How could anyone resist?


----------

